# ADGA registration help



## Kenneth Flippen (Oct 9, 2010)

I have 10 does and 1 buck I've had them from a couple of months to a couple of years and need to send thier papers off how do I go about doing it? I'm not an ADGA member but want to be I will need to do that first as it will save me some money on registration I can't find anything on late fees for waiting so long but I know there are some any help at all will be greatly appreciated


                                            Thanks
                                                 Kenneth Flippen


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 9, 2010)

First you'll have to join the ADGA and pick a 'herd id prefix' for when you register your own kids....Ours is "RF11" because our herd name is "Roll Farms"....I tried RF1 but it was taken.... (It's ALSO a good idea to call them and see if the herd prefix you want is available, before you send in the membership / prefix application.)

ALSO....before I joined any association I went through Indiana's Bureau of Animal Health to get our Scrapie / Premise ID prefix....which is ALSO RF11....(Then I called the USBGA (Boer goat) association and made sure RF11 was available).

Now our herd id is the same for the Scrapie program, ADGA, and USBGA....an RF11 goat is MINE, lol.

Point is, put some thought into choosing a prefix, check ADGA to see if it's available, then call your state BOAH and see if it's available....get your tags / paperwork in line.

It's much easier if you have the same ID for everything.

Being an ADGA member will save you half of the cost of registrations (when you send them in on time) and get you free access to registration apps and paperwork, as well as all the good info they have online.

Here's a link to joining  / membership info

http://adga.org/membership.html

Here are some FAQ's about registration itself.

http://adga.org/faq-registration.html


----------



## lilhill (Oct 9, 2010)

You can register with ADGA without joining, but your herd name will be "The" rather than your farm name.  To register a does over 30 months old are $13 for a member and $23 for nonmember.  A buck over 24 months old is $28 for member and $53 for nonmembers.  

Does under 30 months old are $9.50 for member and $16.00 for nonmembers.  Buck under 24 months old is $15.50 for nonmember and $$28 for nonmember. 

Of course, all this is contingent upon your animals being eligible to register with ADGA.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 9, 2010)

Good luck.  I've had a horrible year dealing with ADGA.   Major lack of communication with them.


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Oct 9, 2010)

thanks for the help I think all I have to do for most of my goats is transfer of ownership my buck and one of my lamanchas I will have to register as they were both born this past spring.

Roll Farms:

  you lost me with the scrapie tags??? I have no idea what it is

aggieterpkatie:

        I tried to e-mail and got a response but I don't think the answer I got even pertained to my question

lilhill

        so after my membership it will be 22.50 for my 2 yearlings a buck and doe and 5.50ea  for my older goats?


                                  thanks again for the help
                                                 Kenneth Flippen


----------



## lilhill (Oct 9, 2010)

*If you are a member*, then does under 30 months is $9.50 each; bucks under 24 months is $15.50.  If you register online, then does are $7.50 and bucks $13.50.

Does over 30 months of age is $13.00 and bucks over 24 months is 28.00.  If you register online, the does are $11.00 and bucks $26.00.

You can go online to the American Dairy Goat Association it will give you the schedule of rates there that you can print out.

ADGA is a real stickler about getting every "t" crossed and "i" dotted, so make sure you fill out everything on the application and sign it.  I have had to call them several times when I have gotten error reports from applications sent in, but they have been very nice in explaining exactly what was needed or what I had failed to do to complete the process.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 9, 2010)

Contact your states Bureau of Animal Health for Scrapie / premise ID info.  

I could explain it but it'd take me a while to type it all out and I'm sure their site has the info....and my state's regulations may be different from yours...

Did you check out the ADGA links I put in?  

It should have answered most of your questions, and as lilhill pointed out, they have a schedule of rates listed on the ADGA website.


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Oct 10, 2010)

I looked at them but didn't see anything about late fees and knowed I had seen it somewhere I will check into the scrapie thing the buckling I bought at the first of sept the guy gave me a little white tag and ask me if I wanted it in his ear I told him no and he handed the tag to me I bet it was for that as they give them one at the stockyard here to keep up with them for disease transfer.

                                           Kenneth Flippen


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 10, 2010)

Yes, that was probably a scrapie tag....in our state, you get them free....but my point in all that is it will be much easier on you if you can get your scrapie id number and your herd ID numbers to match, that way you can tat instead of tag your 'good' stock.

We do tag the slaughter wethers rather than bother w/ tats...but a tatted show doe / buck / wether doesn't have to be tagged.


----------



## lilhill (Oct 10, 2010)

There are no late fees, pe se.  They go by the age of the animal when it is registered.  Here's a link to their PDF file that has the fees.  It is under Member Services.  

http://adga.org/SOR09.pdf


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks I was looking at the transfer fees where it goes up to 5.50         121 days or more after the sale (really isn't a late fee) I need to get my papers right as I plan to keep a couple this spring


                   Thanks for the help
                                  Kenneth Flippen


----------



## lilhill (Oct 10, 2010)

You're welcome.


----------



## bettybohemian (Nov 23, 2010)

On the subject of registrations,what are they for exactly? From what I gather, A. Showing, B. Getting top dollar for sales, C. Helping to maintain and improve the integrity of the breed by discouraging indiscriminant breeding, is that about the gist of it? Sorry , I couldnt find another thread answering this question. A flame war started on another goat blog when I.asked. =/


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Nov 23, 2010)

well...... as far as me just having them because I enjoy them there really is no good reason for papers. but when you go to buy a goat, or breed to one its nice to have a pedigree to know what the of the bloodline is and know a little history of the goat. it helps with sales because a quality goat with quality background is worth more than just a goat because you know what you're getting. a goat from a blood line that has been producing quality for several generations is worth than a goat that just happen to be a good cross to most people.



                                    Kenneth Flippen

hope this made sense


----------

